# Sitka Gear Incinerator Jacket & Bib



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm definitely keeping my eye on this stuff, I have some warmer-season sitka apparel and it absolutely blows the rest away, superior quality and construction, comfortable, and easy to move in. It's just awesome. This new set may just be my new late-season set!


----------



## Iceman48 (Jul 18, 2010)

Sitka has defenietly found the right combination to move their products into the cold weather months. They have combined comfort and concealment into a protective lightweight product that lets hunters enjoy the magic of the outdoors. This product is a must on any hunters checklist.


----------

